# Input Feld hinzufügen



## mr b (14. Jul 2004)

heyho,
stelle man sich folgende Situation vor: Man hat ein HTML Formular mit 2 - 3 Input Feldern und nem Submit Butten. Nun kommt ein User daher und will dieses Forumlar ausfüllen. Dem guten User fehlen jetzt aber, um das Forumlar informationsgerecht richtig auszufüllen, noch eine unbestimmte Menge an Input Feldern.
Könnte man dann per Javascript dem User ermöglichen, immer wenn er ein weiteres Input Feld braucht, sich ein weiteres Input Feld hinzuzufügen? Ich meine ich habe soetwas mal vor nem Jahr bei einer Website gesehen, erinnere mich aber nicht mehr an die Adresse dieser Seite. Es geht mir hier ehr um die Funkionalität des Ganzen, als um den Sinn. Ich benötige das ganze aber, um ein dynamisches Forumlar zu erzeugen. Leider verstehe ich zu wenig von Java, um mir das selbst zu schreiben. Bin für jeden Lösungweg offen. Thanx to the replyers.

greets b


----------



## ProgrammierGenie (21. Aug 2006)

es geht mit document.createElement()


----------



## The_S (21. Aug 2006)

dir ist schon bewusst, dass der Fred über 2 Jahre alt ist!?


----------



## ProgrammierGenie (21. Aug 2006)

Ist mir bewusst aber vielleicht brauchts ja jemand anderer noch mal


----------

